# New Enduro tip.



## wayneis (Mar 20, 2006)

Recently I found that when you are finishing a stabilized blank with Enduro you Do Not need the sanding sealer.  What I have been doing recently with all of my stabilized blanks is just using two coats of Enduro, letting it cure overnight and sanding with MM as usual and they look great.

For those of you who are just starting to use Enduro you can use it on oily blanks by switching from the sanding sealer that comes with the kit to a Lacqure based SS.  I've been using this method on BOW and cocobolo with very good results.

Wayne


----------



## Huzzah (Mar 20, 2006)

As a person who is just starting to use Enduro I appreciate this tip.  I hope you don't mind me asking another question as an Enduro "newbie" that might benefit others...I use DNA between grits when sanding the wood to clear out the debris.  Should I also do this when sanding the sanding sealer and/or Enduro?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 20, 2006)

Steve,

I am not Wayne, but let me give you my perspective on your question.  Don't use DNA when sanding the sanding sealer or the Enduro poly.  The Enduro will not be fully cured at that time, and you would likely damage the finish.  Use either compressed air or a soft cloth to clean the blanks during the finishing process.

FWIW,


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wayne, I have been using your enduro finish for some time now and have been very pleased with the results. I have been putting the enduro sealer on oily woods and have not noticed any problem,am I missing something?


----------



## Huzzah (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  That might explain why I don't see the depth of shine that I expected to get.  Luckily I am not trying it on anything that matters yet.  I'll give it another go here soon without using DNA.

Thank,
Steve



> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Steve,
> 
> I am not Wayne, but let me give you my perspective on your question.  Don't use DNA when sanding the sanding sealer or the Enduro poly.  The Enduro will not be fully cured at that time, and you would likely damage the finish.  Use either compressed air or a soft cloth to clean the blanks during the finishing process.
> ...


----------



## wayneis (Mar 21, 2006)

Jim if you are not having problems then just go for it, I was seeing some flat spots and dull spots sometimes when I was doing oily blanks and thats why I desided to try something different.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by jimbo 31751_
> <br />Wayne, I have been using your enduro finish for some time now and have been very pleased with the results. I have been putting the enduro sealer on oily woods and have not noticed any problem,am I missing something?


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info Wayne, I will get these old tired eyes
and check some the ones I have finished a little closer.
Any brand of lacquer sealer you prefer?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## KenV (Mar 22, 2006)

I like enduro for ease and smell.  I have used clear shellac as an undercoat with excellent success either 1) over oil, marker, dye, tint, or 2) oily woods that are traditionally a problem.  The shellac cures fast and the enduro top coats very nicely.  

Enduro also top coats nicely over CA filled and stabelized punk (spalted) woods that have been well prepared with sanding.  

Wayne -- have you tried any/many/some of the other gloss water based finishes??


----------



## wayneis (Mar 23, 2006)

Ken the others do not have the hardeners that Enduro does.  Enduro is a commercial product made for bar and table tops so its some pretty tuff stuff.  I've been doing wood work for a lot of years and have not found a poly that cures as hard as Enduro.

Wayne


----------



## KenV (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Wayne --  It is good stuff that adapts to a lot of situations nicely.


----------



## TomServo (Mar 24, 2006)

I've been using shellac SS - I spoke with one of the reps @ enduro and he said "we reccomend the use of shellac sanding sealer with enduro products". I actually ordered a quart of poly and a quart of lacquer finish - but they sent a quart of poly SS and poly finish.. :/ I like it so far. It's a *@#*% to put on surfaces with a brush, can't keep them bubbles down! it goes on pens okay with a foam brush or paper towel but not on bowls... gonna try my airbrush soon.

edit: I've also noticed the shellac SS gives more of a BLO'd look to the wood, as opposed to the non-wet look of enduro SS.. 

I also asked about using enduro over BLO, and was told that it is fine as long as an oil-based or shellac SS is used under the enduro.


----------

